
How Sweden is Solving Sex Slavery - joshfraser
http://justinis.com/how-sweden-is-solving-sex-slavery/
======
bifrost
There's quite a bit missing from this article, like any sort of data from the
FSC who is actively working to get out an accurate message. I know its a blog
post, but that doesn't mean it needs to be inacurate...

